# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  ایجاد ماکت یک چهار راه و کنترل چراغ های راهنمایی با زبان اسمبلی

## ahwazcity

با سلام 
توی دانشگاه درس زبان ماشین و اسمبلی استاد از ما خواسته که یک ماکت چهار راه را طراحی کنیم و توی ماکت از یک سری LED به عنوان چراغ راهنمایی استفاده کنیم و چراغ ها طی زمان خاصی روشن و خاموش بشوند دقیقاً مثل چراغ راهنمایی توی چهار راه ها برنامه این ماکت رو هم گفته به زبان اسمبلی بنویسید که من توی هیچ کدوم تخصص ندارم. به کمک شما محتاجیم با تشکر از دوستانی که همیشه در یاری من بودند.
در ضمن سایت رو هم گشتم جواب درستی رو هم پیدا نکردم . خلاصه اگه تکراریه ببخشید
با تشکر قبلی.

----------


## mhsaleh

من این کار را با یک مدار الکترونیکی طبق نقشه شماتیک انجام داده ام.
شما هم می توانید از مفهوم منطقی آن استفاده نمایید و برانامه مورد نظر خود را بنویسید.
http://softswitch.ir/files/traffic%20light.png

----------


## ahwazcity

سلام دوست عزیز از جوابتون خیلی ممنون یک سر نخ به ما داد اگه میشه یک توضیح مختسر در رابط با این مدار به ما بدین خیلی ممنون می شم

----------


## mhsaleh

در این مدار از یک تراشه 555 جهت ایجاد کلاک استفاده شده.
کلاک به یک شمارنده با خروجی دیکود شده متصل است. مثلاً تراشه 4017
از شمارنده 4 گروه خروجی حاصل می گردد. 1- برای چراغ سبز الف و قرمز ب، 2- برای چراغ زرد الف و قرمز ب، 3- چراغ قرمز الف و سبز ب، 4- چراغ قرمز الف و زرد ب
دو دسته از این خروجی ها که ترکیب سبز و قرمز هستند وارد دو گیت OR می شوند و خروجی آن به LED های سبز و قرمز متصل می گردد. خروجی های ترکیبی زرد و سبز هم مستقیماً به LED زرد متصل می گردند حال برای آنکه در مدت زمان زرد بودن در یک سمت، سمت مقابل قرمز بماند از دو گیت OR دیگر نیز استفاده شده.

شما می توانید این مدار را با نرم افزار نیز پیاده سازی نمایید مثلاً به جای شمارنده می توانید از دستور شیفت استفاده نمایید و ...

----------


## ahwazcity

سلام
من این مدار رو به استاد نشون دادم گفت که حتماً باید از میکروکنترولر استفاده بشه خوب این میکرو کنترولر رو چطور می تونم به این مدار اضافه کنم با تشکر . 
valid.khalafi@gmail.com

----------


## mhsaleh

پیاده سازی این  مدار با میکرو کنترلر بسیار راحت تر خواهد بود تنها کافیست Stateهای مختلف موجود برای یک چراغ راهنمایی را در نظر بگیرید و با استفاده از تایمر بین آنها سویچ کنید.

----------


## ahwazcity

سلام دوست عزیز من مهندسی نرم افزار میخونم تاحالا هم با میکروکنترولر کار نکردم حتی از نزدیک هم ندیدم بخاطر همین جای گذاری آن در این مدار برای من گنگ هستش حتی نیمیدونم چیرو به یک میکروکنترولر AVR باید وصل کنم بخاطر همین اگه توضیحی رو میدید یک توضیح مفصل بدهید چون دارم از صفر شروع میکنم 
با تشکر قبلی

----------


## mhsaleh

به لحاظ سخت افزاری شما می تواند LEDها را مستقیماً به میکرو خود متصل نمایید (البته بسته به نوع LED ممکن است به یک مدار درایو نیاز باشد) سپس تمام کنترل را با نرم افزار انجام دهید.
پیشنهاد می کنم برای شروع از نرم افزار Bascom AVR استفاده نمایید و با استفاده از آن برنامه خود را توسط امولیتر تست نمایید.

----------

